# Corsair Vengeance C70



## Darksaber (May 19, 2012)

Corsair has successfully entered the gaming arena with their Vengeance brand, be it memory or gaming gear. Their first case offering geared towards this market goes by the name Vengeance C70 and is available in three colors right out of the gate: black, white or military green. Did Corsair manage to throw a grenade into the fray or will it turn out to be nothing but a dud?

*Show full review*


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 28, 2012)

Great review!!

Its a good case. Not my style, but this is a modders dream case you can do great military mods.


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 28, 2012)

I have a question for this one.
When putting the graphic cards in, can you remove the slot completely, where the hdmi will be?


----------



## cmaxvt (Jun 28, 2012)

I had seen another review, I forget on which site, that claimed the temps of CPU/GPU during stress testing on this case were moderately higher than most cases in this range.  Did you guys get a chance to test the temps during stress?  I think this is a badass case and I'd just like to hear if you were able to determine any outcome on the temps.  Like I said, it was just one review, so I'd like to think it was not the case all around.


----------



## Darksaber (Jun 28, 2012)

cmaxvt said:


> I had seen another review, I forget on which site, that claimed the temps of CPU/GPU during stress testing on this case were moderately higher than most cases in this range.  Did you guys get a chance to test the temps during stress?  I think this is a badass case and I'd just like to hear if you were able to determine any outcome on the temps.  Like I said, it was just one review, so I'd like to think it was not the case all around.



Hi!

Well we generally do not test temperatures. If all CPU coolers were of the same type or if all GPUs had the same cooler, then we could do some comparison, but realistically speaking temperatures are always going to be different than what we would have in the review.

Unless you do extreme over clocking, where every degree counts, then a few degrees really will not make a difference. the fan placement within the chassis is actually quite good, so you should have better cooling around the GPU area, as the fans are inside the chassis.

If you like the case, grab it. Honestly, I think you will be quite happy with it.

cheers
DS


----------



## cmaxvt (Jun 28, 2012)

Darksaber said:


> Hi!
> 
> Well we generally do not test temperatures. If all CPU coolers were of the same type or if all GPUs had the same cooler, then we could do some comparison, but realistically speaking temperatures are always going to be different than what we would have in the review.
> 
> ...



Ah, I just got myself an Obsidian 550D, I was thinking more for my buddy =P  Is that something you guys might consider.. having a pre-built drop in mobo/ram/cpu/hsf/gpu that you could throw into cases to test temps on?  Might give some consistency in that matter.. it's why I was skeptical of the initial review.  I didnt' think it would be that big of a deal, and I definitely appreciate this case for what it does and have plenty of confidence in Corsair's products.  I'll still recommend it to him.

and thanks a ton for the review, as always good stuff


----------



## Brewster0101 (Jun 29, 2012)

Still think the 650D offers more style and quality than the c70 and only £15 odd more


----------



## cmaxvt (Jun 29, 2012)

Brewster0101 said:


> Still think the 650D offers more style and quality than the c70 and only £15 odd more



I am a big fan of the clean look.. but the C70 is definitely going for a military, stylized, carry-it-to-the-LAN look.  To each their own, I think it's cool to see Corsair (who I love so much for their clean, no frills designs) still offering stuff with a real niche design.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 29, 2012)

that case is damn cool looking..


----------



## SK-1 (Jul 7, 2012)

Excellent review. I only wish it had the H20 hose grommets in back...

Not sure how I'd run my Exos2.


----------



## mr.mustafa (Jul 11, 2012)

hello,
i want to ask you guys about if a dell inspiron 545s can fit inside the vengeance c70,
i already bought it and i'm not sure if it fits inside or not.


----------



## Nerph (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey, great review! 

edit: Ouch, I seem to be blind, my Crucial M4 SSD does have holes to screw it down onto the bay... don't mind me...


----------



## hulltech (Aug 11, 2012)

is there room for a corsair h1100 or the h 80 water cooling systems to do a push/pull effect. also what fans would you reccomend for excellent cooling,(I am looking at the FX-4170 and asus sabertooth board.)


----------



## Nerph (Aug 11, 2012)

hulltech said:


> is there room for a corsair h1100 or the h 80 water cooling systems to do a push/pull effect. also what fans would you reccomend for excellent cooling,(I am looking at the FX-4170 and asus sabertooth board.)



don't know if they are the best fans, but for case fans i was recommended the Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition fans, and for replacement stock CPU cooling fan(s) I was recommended the Corsair Air Series SP120 High Perforance fan. When I buy this case (which I plan to do in a month or 2), ill be getting those fans


----------



## Rannick1982 (Aug 6, 2014)

hulltech said:


> is there room for a corsair h1100 or the h 80 water cooling systems to do a push/pull effect. also what fans would you reccomend for excellent cooling,(I am looking at the FX-4170 and asus sabertooth board.)



I've had this case for about a couple of years, and you can easily fit the H80/i, with push-pull, and the H100/110 should be able to do push-pull as well.  You can slap the H80/i in the rear if you want, or in the top.  Your choice.  The case offers plenty of options with this.


----------

